# t3 turbo performance on a rb20det



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

is it possible for me to get a ruff estimate of the horses i can get to the wheels using a t3 turbo, mines ecu, 3 1/2 inch piping, stock waste gate for the t3, stock blowoff for the skyline and a lightened body (frame, rollcage, engine, one seat) on a stock rb20det.

what would be the power difference with a t3, t4 and t3/t4.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

how much boost?, what size injectors? any drivetrain mods?... more info is needed before any kind of estimate is given.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

Chuck said:


> how much boost?, what size injectors? any drivetrain mods?... more info is needed before any kind of estimate is given.



well i am not really sure the amount of boost but i guess the most that the t3 and the engine can handle. 

The injectors are stock i am not sure the size they come in. 

the drive train is shortened i am not sure the ratio of the diff caz it will be changed 

just a ruff estimate the whole setup is really in a ford escort shell. Just wondering the power i will be getting.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*T3 Turbo Maps*

There are several versions (trim levels) of the T3 turbo. I downloaded several T3 turbo maps from the Garrett web site and superimposed the operating parameters of a 2 liter turbocharged engine on them. I calculated the parameters based on an article by Mike Kojima on choosing a turbo.

The area enclosed by the trapezoid is the operating area of a 2 liter engine from 3000rpm to 7800rpm and from 6psi boost to 20psi boost. You want the operating range of the engine to lie within the boundaries of the turbo map.




























- The T3 40 trim turbo is not suited to a 2 liter engine except at low boost.
- The 50 trim T3 is good for boost up to about 15psi, but the power will fall off above about 6000rpm at higher boost.
- The 60 trim T3 is a good match and will support 15psi up to about 6500rpm.
- The super 60 T3 should support 20psi up to about 7000rpm

15psi should put the engine in the 300-350WHP range.

Lew


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There are several versions (trim levels) of the T3 turbo. I downloaded several T3 turbo maps from the Garrett web site and superimposed the operating parameters of a 2 liter turbocharged engine on them. I calculated the parameters based on an article by Mike Kojima on choosing a turbo.
> 
> The area enclosed by the trapezoid is the operating area of a 2 liter engine from 3000rpm to 7800rpm and from 6psi boost to 20psi boost. You want the operating range of the engine to lie within the boundaries of the turbo map.
> 
> ...




THANX A LOT I GOT TO FIND OUT THE TYPE OF TURBO I DIDNT KNOW THAT THE TYPES VARIED SO MUCH IN POWER. YOU ARE OF MUCH HELP :thumbup:


----------

